# Insurance 50% At Fault will I automatically win in traffic court?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

I was cited for a accident by a cop who was not at the scene of the accident when it occurred and came after the fact. She didn't cite me at the scene, but then she had a citation mailed to me. It was a 50$ lane change violation and the fact is I didn't change lanes. Now the insurance company has done it's investigation it has been determined that I am "50% a fault" so theirs no surcharge or points. I think they may have been conflicting whiteness's as that is the only time theirs 50/50 (<this is speculation). Anyways, I had requested transcripts from my insurance agency who interviewed one of the witnesses(s) and he said to the agent the he feels "it was ridiculous that I was cited," to further add to my evidence that I didn't change lanes. 

When I appeal this case will it be a easy win and the magistrate will rule in my favor on those two facts? Because doesn't the town police have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that I must have changed lanes? Since the insurance company can't even determine fault; how is the officer able to. Neither were at the scene and both would have the same whiteness accounts and information to determine fault if the cop filled out the police report correctly.

This question is secondary to my main question, out of curiosity if a officer can't determine fault and both drivers as well as whiteness's have conflicting accounts such as if driver 1 and whiteness 1 say driver 2 changed lanes and driver 2 and whiteness 2 say driver 1 changed lanes is it possible to cite both drivers for the same driving violation?

thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If you can't bother to register go shit in your hat.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> Iboth would have the same whiteness accounts


:jestera:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

You can spell magistrate but not witness? Maybe this is a case for Al Sharpton. Who knows, maybe you could get some money out of this too.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Whiteness. LOL.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a headache after reading your post...learn how to spell before you post something dumbass! And oh yeah register if you want to ask a question!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG i think my left eye popped out of my head while attempting to read your post!


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't even read the fucking thing... You type worse then Menino speaks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> You may not win in court but you are in the Hall of *Flame* around here!


Fixed it wolfie


----------

